# OMELETTE - New Style?



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Good morning. Today I made an omelette substituting buttermilk for regular milk. The omelette tasted richer, more buttery.


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

It sounds like you were surprised.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Well, the question is, "Are any of you?".


----------



## chefsnetwork (Jun 19, 2006)

I love new spins on things.
Think I wll try that one
www.chefsnetwork.com.au


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No...not surprised. Been baking with buttermilk and know it contributes to richness and layers of flavour. Then again, never tried it in omelettes. I like making them, but they don't like my digestive system...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Not suprised here. I'm with foodpump.

When I bake, I always look for recipes containing buttermilk which ensures moistness and simply a better product. So it makes sense with eggs as well.

Buttermilk is a good thing.


----------



## fancyfood (Aug 8, 2006)

I have made pancakes with milk and other recipes with buttermilk. Buttermilk by far is so much better. One question I have? I have used the powdered buttermilk where you add water. . .. this may be a dumb question, but is there a big difference with using that versus something that is not powdered?


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm....I've never added milk into the omelettes I cook. This is new. What does it do to the omelette?


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

According to Harold McGee (under scrambled eggs), milk/water/even oil added to eggs dilutes the protein and results in a tenderer product. I usually throw a bit of milk in mine, but the buttermilk idea is intriguing and I'll have to give it a try.

Praties


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I use what ever is available. Adding sour cream, yogurt, hvy cream, even herbed cream cheese thinned with water, they all add a tenderness to the scambled eggs or omelet, each adds a distinct layer to the taste. The more acidic the addition (sour cream, yogurt) the more tender. 

12 yr old grandson considers the scramble with yogurt a gourmet item that only his grandma has to secret to. Oh, the power, the satisfaction of being so perfect in his eyes!


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

Many thanks! I shall try that one day.


----------

